# Soundiron Requiem Light 2.5 Update



## Peaslee (May 4, 2012)

Hey folks, we've just released a brand new update to Requiem Light, bringing it up to version 2.5 for both the Player Edition and http://www.soundiron.com/requiemlight (Standard Format) versions. The update is free to all existing Requiem Light owners, so just let us know if you didn't get the update email. 

We've added tempo-synching and time-stretching presets to all poly-sustains, soloists and choral effects with the help of Kontakt 5's new Time Machine Pro engine. This upgraded time-stretching system allows much more realistic and fluid sample stretching and tempo-synching, with fewer artifacts at a wider range of tempos. We've also added crossfade controls to the tempo-synched poly-sustains, allowing more fluid legato note transitions within the Latin phrases. In all, we've added 18 brand new presets to the library, each with expanded key range mapping and other fine adjustments in addition to the new tempo-synching/speed control features.

We originally waited to add these upgrades due to fidelity limitations in the TM2 engine and the complex K5-specific scripting that was required to allow poly-sustian tempo-synching without breaking the polyphonic legato synchronization. This means you can play through the syllables of a chant while changing notes at any bpm, with up to 3 independent harmonies. 

Obviously, TM Pro doesn't provide _infinite_ tempo flexibility and it uses more CPU power, but it's a big step up and you can get away with some pretty extreme tempos if you're clever with mixing. The new TM Pro engine also has an 8 voice limit per instance at the standard quality setting, so you're generally going to want to use just one chant layer at a time if you're playing complex chords or a lot of polyphonic legato. The second layer and xblend control is still there if you need it, but we've defaulted the layer 2 chant selector knob to off in the "TS" (tempo-synch) and "SC" (speed control) presets. You can of course use separate instances of the same preset within Kontakt to get around the voice limit, so use the method that works best for you. 

This also means you need Kontakt 5.0.2 to use the new presets, but everything else is still K4.2.4 compatible. If you don't have Kontakt 5 yet, we recommend going with the Player Edition, since it works with the free Kontakt 5 Player and includes the usual NI crossgrade deal to upgrade to the latest full version of Kontakt at a reduced price. 

We're also offering $25 off both versions through May 14th. The http://www.soundiron.com/requiemlight (Standard Format) version is only $324 and the Player Edition is only $350.

[flash width=600 height=300 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F938942&amp;amp;show_comments=true&amp;amp;auto_play=false&amp;amp;show_playcount=true&amp;amp;show_artwork=false&amp;amp;color=b99a43[/flash]


----------



## deniz (May 4, 2012)

Sounds Great,

I wish i had bought requiem light instead PRO.
This now the second update on Requiem Light.

Mike,
is it possible to downgrade from Pro to Light Version???

Cheers

Deniz


----------



## Peaslee (May 4, 2012)

deniz @ Fri May 04 said:


> Sounds Great,
> is it possible to downgrade from Pro to Light Version???



Hi Deniz, as much as we'd really like to, we're unfortunately not able to offer support or direct cross-grade discounts from Requiem Pro to Requiem Light (or vice versa). We'd really love to be able to, but it's not entirely up to us.


----------



## FriFlo (May 4, 2012)

deniz @ Fri May 04 said:


> Sounds Great,
> 
> I wish i had bought requiem light instead PRO.
> This now the second update on Requiem Light.
> ...



+1 !!!

This is not, what the little word "Pro" suggests ... same thing with Liberis ... I started a whole thread about that:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... highlight=


----------



## oxo (May 4, 2012)

soundiron = perfect support and service

i love it, and i´m realy happy with my decision in 2010 to buy RL and not RP


----------



## JT (May 4, 2012)

oxo @ Fri May 04 said:


> soundiron = perfect support and service
> 
> i love it, and i´m realy happy with my decision in 2010 to buy RL and not RP


+1


----------



## XcesSound (May 4, 2012)

the customer support and providing quality update is just great at Soundiron!  never get a rest do you!


----------



## Peaslee (May 4, 2012)

We enjoy it too much to rest. :D


----------



## MaestroRage (May 4, 2012)

Whenever I need anything specific that SoundIron produces I can grab it knowing there is solid support behind it. +1 on customer support and quality.


----------



## dannthr (May 4, 2012)

Hey Mike,

Would it be possible to offer an upgrade from the non-player version to the player version?

Silly question, I know, more curious than anything else, since more than likely we would be nearing the cost of simply upgrading to Kontakt 5.


----------



## Peaslee (May 4, 2012)

dannthr @ Fri May 04 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Would it be possible to offer an upgrade from the non-player version to the player version?
> 
> Silly question, I know, more curious than anything else, since more than likely we would be nearing the cost of simply upgrading to Kontakt 5.



The cost is $35 to cross-grade from the standard format over to the player edition, since we consider them both alternate flavors of the same library. That basically just covers the NI license fee and the server/download cost. There's not a big difference between the two versions and the programming and content itself is the same. Here's a quick break-down of the differences:

Requiem Light Standard Format:
- Requires the full retail version of Kontakt. 
- Cannot be added to the "Libraries" view tab. This version uses the normal "Files" or "Database" view tabs instead.
- Fully-accessible pcm wav files and unlocked nki presets.
- No online activation required.
- Most presets are 4.2.4 compatible, but the tempo-synching and time-stretching presets require Kontakt 5.

Requiem Light Player Edition:
- Can be used in the free Kontakt Player or the full version of Kontakt.
- Can be added to the "Libraries" view tab.
- Lossless ncw compressed audio files use less ram and disk space.
- Encrypted samples and locked nki presets
- Online activation required.
- Includes a great cross-grade discount offer from Native Instruments for the full version of Kontakt 5.
- Most presets are 4.2.4 compatible, but the tempo-synching and time-stretching presets require Kontakt 5. The advantage is that you can get the Kontakt 5 Player for free.


----------



## Scrianinoff (May 4, 2012)

Peaslee @ Fri 04 May said:


> we're unfortunately not able to offer support or direct cross-grade discounts from Requiem Pro to Requiem Light (or vice versa). We'd really love to be able to, but it's not entirely up to us.



I understand, in a way. In part, I have myself to blame. I should have bought the crossgrade in the Tonehammer days. I believe it was only something like $70 to buy Light as an extra to Pro, advertised back then as a more efficient sketch version next to Pro. Now I wish I bought it back then.

Then again, ultimately, I really do want to have the features in Requiem Pro that SoundIron now introduces in Light 2.5. I really need and use the extra soloists and separate mic positions.

I just have to wait for Troels to finish Lento, uhm, Adagio Violins, Celli, Violas, Basses, Trumpets, Trombones, Horns, Tubas, Cornets, Flugelhorns, Flutes, Piccolos, Oboes, Clarinets, the rest of the orchestra and some more Balthazars.  Just kidding, Troels. If I would have something to say about it, I would choose for you to focus your efforts on finishing Adagio instead of finishing Requiem Pro.

What I find more difficult to understand is why there is apparently not any form of collaboration between Mike and Troels for this ripped apart library. Couldn't you just play nice? At least that's what I expect from two developers of your stature.


----------



## noiseboyuk (May 5, 2012)

Requiem certainly is an odd case, Scrianinoff - I think it's unique in all sampledom with 2 versions now owned by 2 developers. We don't - and probably never will - know the ins and outs of what went on and why the decisions were made, but clearly the division was a compromise where no one party would have their ideal solution. And we are where we are.

If nothing else, it does provide an interesting control case. We are now able to study the different customer service and support options provided by the two companies for two products with the same origin, which might inform our buying choices going forward.

Speaking of which - congrats to Soundiron on this release - looks stunning! Like Dan I wondered about upgrading to the Player version, but then figured it might not be the wisest use of my resources. Isn't it about know that the NI crossgrade half price deals come along? (just checked - it was June 2010 for half price upgrade to K4). Otherwise, I guess K6 will be along in September...


----------



## dannthr (May 5, 2012)

Yeah, I was just thinking about how I'm now expecting an "NI 50% off Summer Upgrade" deal to come along.


----------



## dfhagai (May 5, 2012)

> I wish i had bought requiem light instead PRO.


+1


----------



## JT (May 5, 2012)

Just installed the update, it's wonderful. 
Glad I bought RL. Great customer support.


----------



## deniz (May 5, 2012)

I don't want to complain to 8 Dio. 
But we are in the year 2012 and i miss a major update regarding new Phrasebuilder(Staccato/Marcato(Timing),import as kontakt libary,Tempo synching and maybe new fresh susatins and staccato articulations.

Customers want more support

But Thumbs up for Soundiron for there Support

Cheers


----------

